# Sharm Protest, Begins..



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Heads up, I just passed the hospital that looks like a Pryamid, off of peace road and it was blocked. There was about 20 bedouins burning rubber tires on the street. They are protesting about a recently jailed friend who was jailed for drug dealing. They want him released. 

Be careful!!


----------

